

What Can Be Done About The Growing Broadband Gap In The U.S.? - cwan
http://www.crunchgear.com/2010/11/08/what-can-be-done-about-the-growing-broadband-gap-in-the-u-s/

======
blhack
Is there a demand for broadband among these people? Isn't dial-up about the
same cost as low-end "broad"band these days?

Another thing to consider is that _broadband_ might not be the problem, it's
actually having a computer. There are quite a few people I work with who don't
even have computers at home.

Hmm... that would be a fun thing for some geeks to do, grab up some of the old
spare parts we all have laying around and build computers for people that need
them. I'll have to bring that up at the next hacker space meeting :)

